# A New Gadget I've never seen before



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

This was included in an email I got from KnitPicks entitled Stocking Stuffers

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80774&media=BE111205&elink=1--StitchDots&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE111205&utm_content=1--StitchDots


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

past said:


> This was included in an email I got from KnitPicks entitled Stocking Stuffers
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80774&media=BE111205&elink=1--StitchDots&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE111205&utm_content=1--StitchDots


We all need to know where the beginning and end of the row is. After all, just looking at the stitches won't do it, will it? Makes no difference to me. I make yarn loops for stitch markers anyhow.
Oh, well, they gotta make a living, I guess.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

past said:


> This was included in an email I got from KnitPicks entitled Stocking Stuffers
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80774&media=BE111205&elink=1--StitchDots&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE111205&utm_content=1--StitchDots


I use split rings (10 for 35p)from my local ironmongers (hardware store) and decorate with beads.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

What I liked was the novelty of what was written on them. Inc, Dec, and then the full alphabet, etc. Just another novelty item that would create conversation when knitting in public.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A clever marketing tool for place markers --


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

This is another one of those "why didn't I think of that" items.


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Santa? I want one of these for Christmas


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I some markers that I bought years ago that are similiar to these, but they don't say start and stop on them. Can't find them in the stores anymore.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have these! They really are nice when working on patterns that have different sections of stitches. Anyone who followed my great cape escapade will remember that pattern was quite complex. The markers helped me keep track of the whole thing.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never seen these either but sounds like a good idea for some more complicated knitting items.


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

So clever! Margie


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Cute idea, but the holder is like an old coin purse I used to have. It was always opening when squashed in my purse, so I'd be cocerned about the markers falling out in my knitting bag.

I'm working on a raglan sweater now, in the round, so I have a large stitch marker at the beginning of my row, and another kind that marks the sleeves. It's easy to distinguish where I am in the pattern.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw those yesterday and I love them!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

very clever!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

past said:


> What I liked was the novelty of what was written on them. Inc, Dec, and then the full alphabet, etc. Just another novelty item that would create conversation when knitting in public.


Used the ring part of toggle closures w./ split-/jump rings (+ 1 lobster claw for moveable marker)+ shell pailettes--you can write on them w./ perm. marker--A,B,C,D,E...; or get letter/number beads to spell the words. Then have to make bracelet w./ the leftover parts of closures.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Chrissy, Love the name for your hardware store. Never heard of that before.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

CandyBar said:


> Chrissy, Love the name for your hardware store. Never heard of that before.


Its just the old fashioned name, from when we had 'proper shops' along with the greengrocer, butcher, haberdashery,bakers...........showing my age i guess :shock:


----------

